# D3 pros and cons



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Now that a few of us have these, I thought it would be a good idea for us to list our opinions on the good and the bad of the D3 in one place so that people who are thinking of getting one can find information on it easier.

Pros: Solid construction, AWESOME keyboard, Front facing camera, very snappy and responsive, AMAZING 1080p recording and playback imo and the new blur isn't all that bad.

Cons: Currently locked but I have faith in the community. Battery door is plastic which is odd for moto, it feels flimsy and cheap. The spacebar was a little squeaky when I first used it, stopped after about half an hour. While the screen looks great most of the time, the pentile does somewhat degrade the quality. It doesn't really bother me though and I only really notice it on the battery icon.

All in all, I love the phone and would recommend it.

Sent from Droid 3


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> Now that a few of us have these, I thought it would be a good idea for us to list our opinions on the good and the bad of the D3 in one place so that people who are thinking of getting one can find information on it easier.
> 
> Pros: Solid construction, AWESOME keyboard, Front facing camera, very snappy and responsive, AMAZING 1080p recording and playback imo and the new blur isn't all that bad.
> 
> ...


Agree with everything you said fir the most part. I am very happy with the phone. I am glad i didnt hold out for the bionic. No keys squeaked for me. The screen does take getting use to coming from a droid x. The colors are diffrent. Like the orange on my amazon app icon is more of a mustard brownish yellow instead of bright orange on my x. I think the pentile screen was used to improve performance and reduce power consumption. Only reason i can think of. The lower quality screen must be less of a drain on the dual core. Either way love the phone we need this thing rooted!

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

I aggree with you sims. I like the new blur, to me it is still not nearly as responsive as my DX was with Apex or liberty but only in some aspects. Like for example the 3d social networking feed. It takes awhile for it to switch between the panels. I kinda like to compare it to album view on an ipod or iphone since that is what it resembles and that is crazy fast. granted the data in those panels are stored locally on the device i still think it could go faster. So far though i do think i could live with the new blur, i like the new widgets they are not ugly like they used to be. The keyboard is amazing. just gona take a bit to remember to use it .

I would love some root so i could kill the vz apps. This will be the first day i have it for a whole day so we will see what the battery life is like.


----------



## connor3485 (Jun 15, 2011)

PRO: has anyone tried the forest live wallpaper? i love it!

CON: I've been noticing some lag with the new lockscreen. Is anyone else's lockscreen sorta laggy? Contact sync for the offical Facebook app is still non-functional, as it was with the D2.

Loving this device so far! Cant wait for CM4D3


----------



## Deodexed (Jun 11, 2011)

I am very interested in this phone! Looks like it will have alot of potential! I might have to get one!


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

"Deodexed said:


> I am very interested in this phone! Looks like it will have alot of potential! I might have to get one!


It's a solid device man. It's even good with it's MotoBloat rom. Keyboard is the absolute best and it runs high end games like a champ. Waiting for a Game Gripper to be released for it.

$199.99, can't go wrong if you can do without LTE.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## shawn13165 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thinking I'm gonna get this phone. Have to wait till end of next month for my upgrade to kick in, hopefully they have the buy one get one free deal still.


----------



## Meibs (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with Sims. Love this phone. Can't wait for root, hope it's not long!! Wife loves hers also. Yay for BOGO.


----------



## Meibs (Jun 11, 2011)

OK, so I've had d3 for few days. Battery life kinda sucks. Wife's went from full to dead in 3 hours, almost no usage. Mine went down almost 20% in about 30 mins just from netflix on 3g, wifi off, bt off, cdma only (not global), screen less than 50% brightness. Hmmm....


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

"Meibs said:


> OK, so I've had d3 for few days. Battery life kinda sucks. Wife's went from full to dead in 3 hours, almost no usage. Mine went down almost 20% in about 30 mins just from netflix on 3g, wifi off, bt off, cdma only (not global), screen less than 50% brightness. Hmmm....


Right now im getting about 7-8 hours. Which I can live with for now.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## Meibs (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmmm wish I had that haha. Glad we have a community going for this now. I have gtalk if anyone wants to add me: [email protected]


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, this phone is very durable. I just dropped my Droid 3 face down on asphalt from about 3 feet and it didn't even get a single scratch. Stopped my heart though lol.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## Meibs (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice sims! Thank god!! Ok so I put a sd card in, and now when I try to download things from apps, it says it can't save to sd card. But all my stuff is still on it and accessible. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

do you know the mount location of the files you are looking at
for example is it

/sdcard
/mnt/sdcard


----------



## Meibs (Jun 11, 2011)

Not sure, had to copy adw settings from sdcard to internal, in order for adw to restore them...it said internal was /sdcard. No idea for sd card if its sd-ext or what.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

androidphan88 said:


> do you know the mount location of the files you are looking at
> for example is it
> 
> /sdcard
> /mnt/sdcard


are you sure its not mnt/sdcard-ext


----------



## Meibs (Jun 11, 2011)

I have no idea lol. Just know that adw said /sdcard when it restored my files after I had to copy them to phone


----------

